# Gravel Grinder wheel recommendation



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Planning on getting a set of wheels for my gravel bike, Tubeless capable is required, and would like to have something that would use center lock discs, but a 6 bolt rotor would be ok. Tires would be in the 38 to 40mm size most of the time. Intended use is long distance gravel rides, like 100 miles, and maybe DK200, also maybe some single track. 135 rear QR and 130 front QR. I have a set of Stratus Pro disc wheels right now which are 24x2 front and back, haven't broken anything on them but I haven't used them on anything but pavement and I think they might be not have enough spokes for off road use. I have cracked rims on Zipp 101 rear but it was only 20 spokes and that was after 6500 miles on them. I want something that can be fixed readily if need (no proprietary spokes/nipples), and could be either custom or off the shelf wheels. Probably prefer Aluminum due to cost and intended use, can't see taking nice carbon rims out on gravel but I might be convinced to consider it if it was worth while. I would prefer non machined brake tracks and light wheels. For cost, let's say target price around $1000 but I could go higher, and lower would certainly be ok too! I weigh 185lbs. Suggestions?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Probably best to do a custom build.

you can probably get away with 28 spokes in the back and 24 up front, if you want to keep it light.

Lighter on the wallet would be shimano hubs with 32 spoke front & rear.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

tednugent said:


> Probably best to do a custom build.
> 
> you can probably get away with 28 spokes in the back and 24 up front, if you want to keep it light.
> 
> Lighter on the wallet would be shimano hubs with 32 spoke front & rear.


Good advice all around, except there's only one 11spd road Shimano hubset (CX75) available, it's 28H, which would be fine in this case.

The CX75's are nice hubs, great for the money, but the axles aren't convertible, so whenever you get another bike, which will most likely be thru-axle since that's the direction everything is headed, you wont be able to move the wheels to the new bike.

But, with a $1000 budget you can get nicer hubs (White Industries CLDs) what are convertible to other standards.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I was thinking more along the lines of MTB hubs.

SRAM does have hubs also for wheel builds.

my MTB has X9 QR hubs.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

tednugent said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of MTB hubs.
> 
> SRAM does have hubs also for wheel builds.
> 
> my MTB has X9 QR hubs.


Right, but road 11spd uses a longer freehub body than MTB 8/9/10/11spd. Your X9 hubs wouldn't work with an 11spd road cassette. They would work with a 10spd road cassette, but buying new 'road' wheels that are not 11spd compatible is silly IMO.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

It's an 11 speed bike. I had seen the white industries CLD hubs which look nice and are light. What rims?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Srode said:


> It's an 11 speed bike. I had seen the white industries CLD hubs which look nice and are light. What rims?


11-speed speed... scratch that thought about MTB hubs, at minimum, SRAM MTB hubs, since the spline is totally different.

what rims?
I don't know. You have a a lot of choices these days for tubeless ready rims to build upon.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

How about Belgium c2+ ? Pretty wide tires is why I was thinking these but don't know if that makes much of a difference really. 

Prebuilt wheels like Stans Holy Grails, how would they stack up vs a custom build in this price range, pros and cons?


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Two disc specific rim options that come to mind are Stans Grail and velocity aileron. I've used the aileron rim with shimano cx-75 hubs with good success on a lot of gravel riding and some CX use, weighing 220 lbs most of the time. I currently have maxxis mud wrestlers setup tubeless without trouble so far and the rear is almost due for replacement.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

bikerector said:


> Two disc specific rim options that come to mind are Stans Grail and velocity aileron. I've used the aileron rim with shimano cx-75 hubs with good success on a lot of gravel riding and some CX use, weighing 220 lbs most of the time. I currently have maxxis mud wrestlers setup tubeless without trouble so far and the rear is almost due for replacement.


from Stan's, there is also the Iron Cross, which is disc-specific & low-pressure specific


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

tednugent said:


> from Stan's, there is also the Iron Cross, which is disc-specific & low-pressure specific


I believe there were reports that the iron cross were not well suited for higher pressures, which could limit the use of the wheels long term or if the OP wants to run higher pressures. I feel like gravel road pressures would be around the max stated on the rim, 45 psi max, even with 38-40mm tires.

ZTR Iron Cross


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Problem solved - November Bicycles: Race smart. - Nimbus Ti CLD Wheelsets


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

Pacenti's with White hubs. Work great for me. Mine are not set up tubeless though


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

So a 20mm interior and 23.5 or 24.5 exterior rim width will work fine with a 40mm tire? 

Those November wheels with Pacenti or Stans Grail rims sure are priced attractively.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Srode said:


> So a 20mm interior and 23.5 or 24.5 exterior rim width will work fine with a 40mm tire?
> 
> Those November wheels with Pacenti or Stans Grail rims sure are priced attractively.


Yes. Wider rims is the new trend for everything but much narrower has been used a lot in the up until recently without much trouble.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

tednugent said:


> from Stan's, there is also the Iron Cross, which is disc-specific & *low-pressure specific*





bikerector said:


> I believe there were reports that the iron cross were not well suited for higher pressures, which could limit the use of the wheels long term or if the OP wants to run higher pressures. I feel like gravel road pressures would be around the max stated on the rim, 45 psi max, even with 38-40mm tires.
> 
> ZTR Iron Cross


that's why I stated low-pressure specific on the iron cross.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

Custom build:
DT 240 CL hubs or White Industries CLD hubs.

Stan's Grail Rims
Pacenti SL25 Disc rims
or
Aileron Rims

Rim choice is somewhat dependent upon tire choice for tubeless.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the help, ordered a set of the November wheels this morning with Pacenti rims 28/28 per Dave's recommendation.


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

My gravel setup is my HED Ardennes + with WTB Nano 40's. Haven't raced this yet but its seems like it ought to be another option to add to the above suggestions.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking at the Nox rims lately. They check both boxes for tubeless and wide tires. Price is reasonable as well.


----------

